# [Q] Custom ROM for the BLU Dash 4.0???



## flickpiston (May 17, 2013)

I have the BLU Dash 4.0 and was wondering if anyone has a custom ROM for it? You really cant find anything about it online except on how to root it. The root process was in Spanish but Google Translate will help. Can someone take a look into it please?.



Thank you,

flickpiston


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 3, 2013)

*BLU Dash 4.0 Update*

I posted the update to 4.0.4 for the BLU Dash 4.0 on the GSM Arena site.

Its running stock android and a lot of the lag is gone.


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 4, 2013)

*Screenshots of the update*

Screenshots for the new update on the BLU Dash 4.0


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 5, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Screenshots for the new update on the BLU Dash 4.0

Click to collapse



Could you conduct me to update this rom, please? I'm from Vietnam and in my conuntry, we have a smartphone like Blu Dash 4.0, my phone is running this rom on B4-V2.2 Hardware Version and Build Number: BLU_D270_V06_GENERIC Fri Mar 1 15:20:04 CST 2013.


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 5, 2013)

*Update*



nhh1994 said:


> Could you conduct me to update this rom, please? I'm from Vietnam and in my conuntry, we have a smartphone like Blu Dash 4.0, my phone is running this rom on B4-V2.2 Hardware Version and Build Number: BLU_D270_V06_GENERIC Fri Mar 1 15:20:04 CST 2013.

Click to collapse



Download the update I posted on rapid-share
{**rapidshare**.com/files/21...20130521.zip}
(just remove the asterix)

Then follow these instructions, to get to recovery mode I don't know if your phone will be the same; you could always try.
1. Drag the update zip folder to your sd card from your computer.

2. after its on the sd card turn off your phone then

3. hold the power button and the volume down button until you get to the recovery screen.

4. select apply update from sd card then when everything is done installing turn off your device one more time and hold the power and volume button and select factory reset.

if you dont do a factory reset after you install the update then the google play store and anything from google wont work.

so make sure you do a factory reset after the update is done.

Hope that works


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 5, 2013)

Found this thread from GSM Arena and applied the update. Thank you flickpiston for posting. It's a start in getting these phones some dev love.

With that said, about 24h have passed since flashing the update and this ROM is not much better than the original that shipped. I still experience frequent FCs, freezes requiring battery pulls, and battery drain. But hey, at least Google Play Services finally installs like it's supposed to.

Unfortunately, this ROM still has BLU's hands all over it considering there are some dialogs in Engrish just like the factory ROM.

I rooted using another guide translated from Brazilian Portuguese and applied the V6 Supercharger and it has somewhat helped with the lag. I'm going back and forth between the 512 balanced and aggressive settings.

Let's hope we can get a real recovery on this phone soon. And a proper ICS/JB port.


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 5, 2013)

AlphaMack said:


> Found this thread from GSM Arena and applied the update. Thank you flickpiston for posting. It's a start in getting these phones some dev love.
> 
> With that said, about 24h have passed since flashing the update and this ROM is not much better than the original that shipped. I still experience frequent FCs, freezes requiring battery pulls, and battery drain. But hey, at least Google Play Services finally installs like it's supposed to.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I found out that the XOLO A500 is extremely identical to the BLU Dash 4.0 and they have a CWM recovery that i tried and it worked when i flashed it, but when i turn off the device and try to go into recovery a second time it takes me into the stock recovery instead of CWM recovery. I don't know why it does that


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah, going by the specs it seems that the Dash 4.0 is a rebadged Xolo A500.

On another note, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I have finally tamed the lagging and crashiness of this ROM using zepplinrox's V6 supercharger and KAK scripts. Specifically I switched back to the 512HP balanced settings, enabled the Nitro Lag Nullifier, fixed permissions, and wiped the dalvik cache. The KAK script has everything enabled except for I/O scheduling since I don't want to risk bootlooping without a proper nandroid.

Finally, consider downloading No Frills or some other CPU manager. For some reason the cfq scheduler is the default; I switched it to noop. Also you have the choice of using the interactive governor; this also cuts down on lag at the cost of more battery.


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info it really does help. Till now i didnt know about supercharger or KAK scripts. I see improvements  . I think the best thing to do right now till the development starts on this phone is to try and find compatible phone that already have developments for them and see if they work, because a custom rom would be nice.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 6, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Download the update I posted on rapid-share
> {**rapidshare**.com/files/21...20130521.zip}
> (just remove the asterix)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your conduct  I downloaded your rom but I downloaded from dev-host host because the host Rapidshare very glimmering. I think some friends in a thread for my phone in my country have contacted with some people who also using BLU Dash 4.0 and get the rom from them.  That's maybe you, guy  I also don't know  . I will try update your rom later. 

Back to the main subject, as I know, your phone(BLu dash 4.0), my phone (Q-smart S20), Xolo 500, Cherry Burst S280 and Gsmart R1, they are running on 3.0.21-perf Kernel Version and the same hardware like: ram, cpu, os,....., so I think they can use the rom of each other, I have tried with all but the rom of Gsmart R1 does not detect SDcard on my phone, others run well.  And now i am using this rom of blue dash 4.0 and satisfied it. In forum in my country, we have a thread with collective rom as i told, if you want to try those roms, i can share. :fingers-crossed:  Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 6, 2013)

Something went wrong when I had tried to update this rom.   My friend is trying researching more. In this zip pack, we found that it has many files *.enc, it doesn't like any zip packs which we have flashed.


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 6, 2013)

I am happy to report that I have finally stabilized this ROM to the best possible degree. *Scratch that, no I didn't. But the following HAS cut the lag.* Forgive me if I repeat myself from previous posts but here are the steps I took in hopes that others can duplicate and confirm:

1. Root using this guide and use Google Translate. You will need the Android SDK, the script in the OP, and the Qualcomm driver linked further down in the thread.

2. Install Busybox from Google Play.

3. Optional: Install Koush's Superuser as SuperSU has been bad news in my experience especially if you wipe caches.

4. Grab the latest Supercharger script. You will need to carefully follow the instructions. You MUST patch services.jar as explained in the thread. I suggest using the balanced settings for 512 MB but of course you're free to use any of the 512 options. You should also try using the Nitro Lag Nullifier.

5. Optional: Grab the Kickass Kernelizer script. DO NOT include I/O tweaks.


Caveats:

TiBu freezes the phone if you try to backup the system apps. Backup your user apps and data. I'm still trying to find a way around this.


----------



## reaper2012 (Jun 6, 2013)

*DUDE*

HEY MAN could you make a CUSTOM ROM AND UPLOAD, because its difficult to me to do all that you said... i want to eliminate the lag 







AlphaMack said:


> I am happy to report that I have finally stabilized this ROM to the best possible degree. Forgive me if I repeat myself from previous posts but here are the steps I took in hopes that others can duplicate and confirm:
> 
> 1. Root using this guide and use Google Translate. You will need the Android SDK, the script in the OP, and the Qualcomm driver linked further down in the thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 6, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> Thank you for your conduct  I downloaded your rom but I downloaded from dev-host host because the host Rapidshare very glimmering. I think some friends in a thread for my phone in my country have contacted with some people who also using BLU Dash 4.0 and get the rom from them.  That's maybe you, guy  I also don't know  . I will try update your rom later.
> 
> Back to the main subject, as I know, your phone(BLu dash 4.0), my phone (Q-smart S20), Xolo 500, Cherry Burst S280 and Gsmart R1, they are running on 3.0.21-perf Kernel Version and the same hardware like: ram, cpu, os,....., so I think they can use the rom of each other, I have tried with all but the rom of Gsmart R1 does not detect SDcard on my phone, others run well.  And now i am using this rom of blue dash 4.0 and satisfied it. In forum in my country, we have a thread with collective rom as i told, if you want to try those roms, i can share. :fingers-crossed:  Sorry for my bad English.

Click to collapse



Sorry about the ROM , I hope it works out with you. I would really appreciate it if you did share the ROMS  

Thnak you:good:


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 7, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Sorry about the ROM , I hope it works out with you. I would really appreciate it if you did share the ROMS
> 
> Thnak you:good:

Click to collapse



Ok, here are some Roms which I have collected for my phone, you can try them, remember back up your rom to wary. Wipe data, cache then flash it by CWM.

*Rom Cherry of TeamBurst*
You can follow this thread to download and update this new Rom(update newest rom 03/06/2013): forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2295030

Older (update 30/04/2013 - this rom is appreciated highly by my friends): docs.google.com/file/d/0B7N-XHierCuYTVZhUlREdFl4RFE/edit

*ROM GALAXY S4 TRANSPARENT V1.0* (mod by my friend):

Press Ctrl + S to download it.

They have 2 file zip, download both and flash Rom first, launcher then.

Rom: docs.google.com/file/d/0B_xTO1cCsaoRYTAtQ3JXajgyUTg/edit

Launcher: docs.google.com/file/d/0ByfaI2A2gCbpdFdRd1VONUItTUk/edit



*ROM XOLO MOD* (mod by my friend):

docs.google.com/file/d/0BxomfBj2xBGSaW1OcWdQRnJWM3M/edit



*ROM XOLO A500:*

Stock Rom: www.mediafire.com/download/u1oxl5suz7tsuz2/XOLO_A500_Stock_Aroma.zip

Mod Xperia Style: www.mediafire.com/download/2bw0kr2c9sznddd/XOLO_A500_Mod.zip

And the last is Gsmart Rio R1's rom, my phone doesn't detect SDcard when i install this rom, but you can try, here is a example rom, you can search on xda with the key Gsmart Rio R1 rom or try "Videocon A30":  forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2200916

I attach the image of ROM GALAXY S4 TRANSPARENT V1.0 and ROM XOLO MOD.
Have fun, guy!


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 7, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> Ok, here are some Roms which I have collected for my phone, you can try them, remember back up your rom to wary. Wipe data, cache then flash it by CWM.
> 
> *Rom Cherry of TeamBurst*
> You can follow this thread to download and update this new Rom(update newest rom 03/06/2013): forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2295030
> ...

Click to collapse



Are they in english? Also what CWM are you using?


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 7, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Are they in english? Also what CWM are you using?

Click to collapse



All is in English except ROM GALAXY S4 TRANSPARENT V1.0 and ROM XOLO MOD because I haven't flashed this 2 roms, but I think they also in English, I am using this CWM: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7N-XHierCuYRVdBOE1WWnZqb1U/edit

About your rom, my friends have just updated it successfully, one guy use my phone's stock recovery and another use Blu's CWM to flash. I saw the difference in Hardware version between your phone and my phone after updating your rom, do you know why?


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 7, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> All is in English except ROM GALAXY S4 TRANSPARENT V1.0 and ROM XOLO MOD because I haven't flashed this 2 roms, but I think they also in English, I am using this CWM: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7N-XHierCuYRVdBOE1WWnZqb1U/edit
> 
> About your rom, my friends have just updated it successfully, one guy use my phone's stock recovery and another use Blu's CWM to flash. I saw the difference in Hardware version between your phone and my phone after updating your rom, do you know why?

Click to collapse



 The Galaxy S4 doesnt really work for my phone the touch screen is off, but I've tried both xolo's and I'm using the CMICS then I will try the Rom_Gold. Also I would really like to know the difference.

Thanks


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 7, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> The Galaxy S4 doesnt really work for my phone the touch screen is off, but I've tried both xolo's and I'm using the CMICS then I will try the Rom_Gold. Also I would really like to know the difference.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



No, guy,  I also don't know about that difference so I ask you.  

About your rom, I have just update it successfully via Blu's recovery, not success on my phone's recovery, are you using other recovery, guy? I really like this rom, have you tried installing the Gsmart Rio R1's rom? I like both but prefer to Blu.


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 7, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> No, guy,  I also don't know about that difference so I ask you.
> 
> About your rom, I have just update it successfully via Blu's recovery, not success on my phone's recovery, are you using other recovery, guy? I really like this rom, have you tried installing the Gsmart Rio R1's rom? I like both but prefer to Blu.

Click to collapse



I really dont know , what phone are you using? AlsoI've tried the Gsmart Rio R1 and it was in a different language so i went back to stock BLU ROM I'm using V6 supercharger like AlphaMack suggested. It's not bad:good:


----------



## flickpiston (May 17, 2013)

I have the BLU Dash 4.0 and was wondering if anyone has a custom ROM for it? You really cant find anything about it online except on how to root it. The root process was in Spanish but Google Translate will help. Can someone take a look into it please?.



Thank you,

flickpiston


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 7, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> I really dont know , what phone are you using? AlsoI've tried the Gsmart Rio R1 and it was in a different language so i went back to stock BLU ROM I'm using V6 supercharger like AlphaMack suggested. It's not bad:good:

Click to collapse



Yes, Blu's rom is the best rom I have ever used, my phone is Q-smart S20, you can find it on Google.What is your native language? I'm Vietnamese and I must accept use the rom which doesn't have Vietnamese, my friend is suggesting make Vietnamese for this rom, it has a instruction on the internet but i haven't had time to do. 

After install your new rom, I met some problems about my PC-sync software with my phone, it doesn't detect my phone when I plug USB cable (mass storage is properly well), I often connect successfully before. Do you have the Blu's drivers, guy?


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 7, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> Yes, Blu's rom is the best rom I have ever used, my phone is Q-smart S20, you can find it on Google. But after install this new rom, I met some problems about my PC-sync software with my phone, it doesn't detect my phone when I plug USB cable (mass storage is properly well), I often connect successfully before. Do you have the Blu's drivers, guy?

Click to collapse



Easy fix my friend.You can watch this video here(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5W2BC7O8J4). The instructions are in english so im sorry if its hard for you to understand. I followed this and it worked with me.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 7, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Easy fix my friend.You can watch this video here(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5W2BC7O8J4). The instructions are in english so im sorry if its hard for you to understand. I followed this and it worked with me.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help but after restarting my PC, it works properly, I think that my PC-sync software had some mad problems, not ADB :silly: . Can you tell me why you have the update of this rom, my friend? Does your warranty center share? In my country, my friends take the phone to warranty center, the center also install for them a new update stock rom but when they ask staff for sharing, staff in warranty center said that they didn't share the update stock rom, my friends back up it and take it to us for restoring via CWM, that the way we have the stock rom update of our phone.


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes they sent it to me. They say they will support us till android 4.1.1. After that I think we need to start making custom ROMs or switch to a different phone.


----------



## reaper2012 (Jun 7, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> screenshots for the new update on the blu dash 4.0

Click to collapse



how can you take the capture screen, with a app or manually?


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 7, 2013)

Hold the volume down button and the power button until it takes a picture.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 8, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Yes they sent it to me. They say they will support us till android 4.1.1. After that I think we need to start making custom ROMs or switch to a different phone.

Click to collapse



Great! It's very good to update it to 4.1.1, we'll discovery more. When they have a update of this rom, could you share it on this thread, my friend? I really like using Blu's Rom. :good:


----------



## flickpiston (Jun 8, 2013)

I will. I hope they release the update soon.


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 8, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Yes they sent it to me. They say they will support us till android 4.1.1. After that I think we need to start making custom ROMs or switch to a different phone.

Click to collapse



The ROM they sent you is such a piece of crap out of the box that a custom ROM will be a much welcomed option.

I'm not holding my breath that the 4.1 update will be any better.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 8, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> I will. I hope they release the update soon.

Click to collapse



Thank you, my friend! I also hope they release the update soon.


----------



## troydog (Jun 9, 2013)

I have had the blu dash 4 and let me say not bad at all. But it does become slow and sometimes needs a reboot. I gave the firmware update a try and it is faster but still gets slow. 


Just wonder under system menu why root does not work if you turn it on.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 9, 2013)

troydog said:


> I have had the blu dash 4 and let me say not bad at all. But it does become slow and sometimes needs a reboot. I gave the firmware update a try and it is faster but still gets slow.
> 
> 
> Just wonder under system menu why root does not work if you turn it on.

Click to collapse



Which the way do you root? And what do you turn on? I don't clearly understand what you say, I may help you something if I understand clearer.


----------



## schoolls (Jun 9, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> I will. I hope they release the update soon.

Click to collapse



You are goallout at GSMARENA ?


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 10, 2013)

Guys, I'm seriously losing patience with this phone and I'm not sure what else I can do to fix it short of hoping for a custom ROM.

Out of the box the phone was horribly unstable and would freeze several times a day for no apparent reason. Apps would also constantly FC and freeze. Factory resets did NOT help at all. Desperate, I rooted and tried the V6 supercharger script which did help cut down the lag. However, I still continued to experience FCs and freezes.

I tried the updated ROM flickpiston generously provided and unfortunately I'm still experiencing FCs and freezes, even after being sure to thoroughly wipe data and caches prior to flashing. Again, the V6 supercharger has helped to cut the lag.

Here is what I have done to no avail:

- Switched the governor to interactive scaling and the scheduler to noop from cfq.
- Installed Busybox 1.21.0 
- V6/KAK scripts

BLU is completely useless as far as support. Before I rooted, I tried to get help only to be referred to my distributor who doesn't know jack about what they sell. So no support = might as well root and take it into my own hands. Unfortunately, what has improved after rooting with my retired devices isn't translating over to this phone.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 11, 2013)

AlphaMack said:


> Guys, I'm seriously losing patience with this phone and I'm not sure what else I can do to fix it short of hoping for a custom ROM.
> 
> Out of the box the phone was horribly unstable and would freeze several times a day for no apparent reason. Apps would also constantly FC and freeze. Factory resets did NOT help at all. Desperate, I rooted and tried the V6 supercharger script which did help cut down the lag. However, I still continued to experience FCs and freezes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What did you try to get help? It's impossible to get help for rooting from distributor, they don't want their device be rooted, and the cellphone will not be warrantied if it's rooted in my country, sorry for my bad English and if I 	misapprehend you mean.


----------



## lopestom (Jun 11, 2013)

Join forces with other users of the device: Blu Dash 4.0 D270i Rom damaged after Root


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 11, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Join forces with other users of the device: Blu Dash 4.0 D270i Rom damaged after Root

Click to collapse



I don't see any problems in that forum, guy. Have you had any problems with the Blu Dash 4.0, guy? I'll help if I can.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 11, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> What did you try to get help? It's impossible to get help for rooting from distributor, they don't want their device be rooted, and the cellphone will not be warrantied if it's rooted in my country, sorry for my bad English and if I 	misapprehend you mean.

Click to collapse



I tried to get support _before_ I rooted. I was told that the warranty is only for the distributors and not end users like ourselves.

Besides, flashing the update provided by flickpiston wipes root access anyway and you have to go through the process again.


----------



## duffycop (Jun 11, 2013)

*I can't update*

When I try to update my Blu I have this error

--Install from /sdcard ...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
assert failed: getprop("ro.product.device")=="Q203_BLU" || getprop("ro.build.product")=="Q203_BLU"
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.


----------



## lopestom (Jun 11, 2013)

duffycop said:


> When I try to update my Blu I have this error
> 
> --Install from /sdcard ...
> Finding update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



I will do the following: remove some locks update.script file and then you can test. I believe it will not work. But if you want to try, let me know.

Edit: Try this.

Could upgrade for those who have giving ERROR 7 just open the. Zip
go META-INF\com\google\android open the updater-script in notepad and delete where it has

assert (GetProp ("ro.product.device") == "BLU" | | GetProp ("ro.build.product") == "BLU");

after that the error no longer occurs.

Sent from my TANK 4.5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flickpiston (May 17, 2013)

I have the BLU Dash 4.0 and was wondering if anyone has a custom ROM for it? You really cant find anything about it online except on how to root it. The root process was in Spanish but Google Translate will help. Can someone take a look into it please?.



Thank you,

flickpiston


----------



## duffycop (Jun 11, 2013)

lopestom said:


> I will do the following: remove some locks update.script file and then you can test. I believe it will not work. But if you want to try, let me know.
> 
> Sent from my TANK 4.5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where are they?


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 12, 2013)

duffycop said:


> When I try to update my Blu I have this error
> 
> --Install from /sdcard ...
> Finding update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



I have met this problem when I updated Blu's Rom, guy.  Maybe you're asking right place.  Did you update it via Blu's stock recovery or others CWM,guy? Before I updated this rom successfully, I have updated fail because I was using another CWM, not Blu's stock recovery, then my friend said the rom must be updated via Blu's stock recovery, I tried updating it again via Blu's stock recovery and success, so you can try with Blu's stock recovery.

Good luck, guy!


----------



## duffycop (Jun 12, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> I have met this problem when I updated Blu's Rom, guy.  Maybe you're asking right place.  Did you update it via Blu's stock recovery or others CWM,guy? Before I updated this rom successfully, I have updated fail because I was using another CWM, not Blu's stock recovery, then my friend said the rom must be updated via Blu's stock recovery, I tried updating it again via Blu's stock recovery and success, so you can try with Blu's stock recovery.
> 
> Good luck, guy!

Click to collapse



Hey, could you send me Blu's stock recovery? Because I've been searching and I'm not able to find it, I always get XOLO A500 Stock recovery but not Blu's I'll send you my email address by PM maybe you could send it there, I'm doing my best to do some videotutorials about how to get rooted Dash 4.0, today I'm going to start making a tutorial about how to install CWM and I'll upload my phones backup so people who have bricked their software will be able to use their phones again, but I want to update my Blu to this version but I can't find the Blu's stock recovery.. Please help me to get it back! And I'll upload a video about how to do that too!


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 12, 2013)

duffycop said:


> Hey, could you send me Blu's stock recovery? Because I've been searching and I'm not able to find it, I always get XOLO A500 Stock recovery but not Blu's I'll send you my email address by PM maybe you could send it there, I'm doing my best to do some videotutorials about how to get rooted Dash 4.0, today I'm going to start making a tutorial about how to install CWM and I'll upload my phones backup so people who have bricked their software will be able to use their phones again, but I want to update my Blu to this version but I can't find the Blu's stock recovery.. Please help me to get it back! And I'll upload a video about how to do that too!

Click to collapse



Ok, guy, this is Blu Dash 4.0's stock recovery, I will post it here for everybody who also need : http://d-h.st/JYo

About rooting, I also contribute a way which I think it very easy, by using an app, name "Siêu root" (mean "Super root" in English), I tested it on my phone which is running Blu's rom and successfully. You can try that app: http://www.mediafire.com/download/36zxj2ffzc4jwft/sieu-root.apk

How to use: 
- Install the app 
- In the first line: Choose an option: - Cài đặt Superuser (Install superuser)
                                                    - Cài đặt SuperSu (Install SuperSu)
                                                    - Tắt root (Unroot)
- Then choose Gandalf and wait 1, 2 sec, if notification show faller is not successfully. If success, phone will ask you reboot (Khởi động lại) and after rebooting, Superuser or superSu should appear in the menu. Sorry because this app is in Vietnamese. You can make a tutorial by your way, I just contribute more a way. Good luck, guy!


----------



## lopestom (Jun 12, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> luck, guy!

Click to collapse



One aswer. This stock ROM is GB or ICS?

Sent from my TANK 4.5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 12, 2013)

lopestom said:


> One aswer. This stock ROM is GB or ICS?
> 
> Sent from my TANK 4.5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



This stock Rom is ICS, man.


----------



## lopestom (Jun 12, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> This stock Rom is ICS, man.

Click to collapse



Cool. ICS for directly BLU Products?

Sent from my TANK 4.5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 12, 2013)

lopestom said:


> Cool. ICS for directly BLU Products?
> 
> Sent from my TANK 4.5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ICS for Blu dash 4.0, man, i just only know.


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 15, 2013)

Does anyone have the English CWM? The link is broken and the only one I've been able to find is in Chinese. Worse, the screenshot translating the menu options do not match the version available for download.

EDIT: Even stranger, the stock recovery has reappeared again. The Chinese CWM did not survive reboots.


----------



## nhh1994 (Jun 16, 2013)

AlphaMack said:


> Does anyone have the English CWM? The link is broken and the only one I've been able to find is in Chinese. Worse, the screenshot translating the menu options do not match the version available for download.
> 
> EDIT: Even stranger, the stock recovery has reappeared again. The Chinese CWM did not survive reboots.

Click to collapse



Here you are, guy, it is Eng CWM and it works well: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7N-XHierCuYRVdBOE1WWnZqb1U/edit


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 16, 2013)

nhh1994 said:


> Here you are, guy, it is Eng CWM and it works well: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B7N-XHierCuYRVdBOE1WWnZqb1U/edit

Click to collapse



Works great...except it doesn't stick across reboots with the BLU ROM. My guess is that there is something that checks for a modified recovery and overwrites it with the stock one. Not that it matters because I decided to give the TeamBURST ROM a try AND CWM gave me the option to disable overwriting the recovery upon flashing. :good: _EDIT: No, this is bad. Don't do this._

So far so good. I haven't had any stability problems to speak of unlike the stock BLU ROM. However, I recommend the V6 supercharger once again due to lag. _EDIT: This was because I disabled flash recovery and in turn that disabled the init.d scripts which were needed for some magic to happen. Solve this by wiping everything but data then flashing the ROM directly over your existing setup._

Thanks once again guys. I was seriously ready to make my phone experience gravity out of frustration because of BLU's shoddy and buggy ROMs.


----------



## AlphaMack (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been running TeamBurst Mk3 for a few days now; this ROM is ridiculously stable. My phone has yet to FC, crash, or freeze. Just be sure to keep CWM from disabling recovery flash; you'll want the init.d scripts to do their magic.

Throw in zepplinrox's V6 Supercharger and KickAssKernel tweaks and this ROM screams on my Dash.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2295030

For an interesting mix of fonts, download iFont and grab the stock Roboto font. You'll get Roboto with a hint of Rosemary.


----------



## lopestom (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey Brothers,

Join this with me...........

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=43398794&postcount=9390


----------



## creatyve (Jul 9, 2013)

have any rom jelly bean rom for videocon a30, blu dash 4.0 ?


----------



## Krysys95 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Installing ROM*



AlphaMack said:


> I've been running TeamBurst Mk3 for a few days now; this ROM is ridiculously stable. My phone has yet to FC, crash, or freeze. Just be sure to keep CWM from disabling recovery flash; you'll want the init.d scripts to do their magic.
> 
> Throw in zepplinrox's V6 Supercharger and KickAssKernel tweaks and this ROM screams on my Dash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this what you followed to install the ROM on your phone??
 Instructions

1. Download TeamBURST Rom and place it on your sdcard.
2. Enter CWM --- (if you don't have CWM follow THIS thread)
3. Flash TeamBURST Rom
4. Flash the Patch (if available) (move-on if not)
5. Reboot and enjoy

I have a BLU Dash 4.0 rooted with CWM.


----------



## Krysys95 (Aug 25, 2013)

flickpiston said:


> Download the update I posted on rapid-share
> {**rapidshare**.com/files/21...20130521.zip}
> (just remove the asterix)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




CWM-based Recovery v6.0.1.2
-- Installing: /sdcardQ203_BLU_apbp_full_201305
21.zip
Finding update package…
Opening update package…
Installing update…
Assert failed: getprop(“ro.product.device”) == “
Q203_BLU”  ||      getprop(“ro.build.product”) =
= “Q203_BLU”
E:Error in /sdcard/Q203_BLU_apbp_full_20130521.z
Ip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

Thats what I got when i tried it........HELP


----------



## Killshadow (Oct 6, 2013)

*Baseband version*

Some one have the baseband version unlocked, can pls upload i have a BLU Dash 4.0 working just 1 slot SIM and only for one company.


----------



## mjihadislami (Oct 29, 2013)

*GT-I9505 clone V2 a.k.a GalaxyS284*

Hey .... You can try my rom ....... i made it for my CROSS A28 but i think it will work on ur BLU Dash 4.0 .... ....Dont Forget To Replace The Boot.img on this rom with your default boot.img .... htt**p://w***ww.mediafire.com/download/aizgcmmttcsv2af/V2AlphaTEST.zip ....and this is the first update ht***tp://***w***ww.mediafire.com/download/5fkr4380a31e6g8/update.zip..... So just Try it ...... Good Luck :good:.... Dont forget to remove the *


----------



## jbrown156 (May 8, 2014)

*blu dash stock rom and recovery*



nhh1994 said:


> I have met this problem when I updated Blu's Rom, guy.  Maybe you're asking right place.  Did you update it via Blu's stock recovery or others CWM,guy? Before I updated this rom successfully, I have updated fail because I was using another CWM, not Blu's stock recovery, then my friend said the rom must be updated via Blu's stock recovery, I tried updating it again via Blu's stock recovery and success, so you can try with Blu's stock recovery.
> 
> Good luck, guy!

Click to collapse



hey can you please send me the stock rom and stock recovery for the blu dash 4.0 plz plz plz .. i bricked my phone and i want to 
fix it so i can use it again.. here is my email address : [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected]
thank you


----------



## cma371 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Blu Advance 4.0 - need help*

The phone is in loop, can get into stock recovery but don't have a stock rom. I can only adb sideload. Can't find stock rom. Would like to root and try installing any compatible rom. How do I root with only access of adb sideload or via sd card?


----------

